
Lenses – Squinting harder never cured my ADHD - BerislavLopac
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2020/08/lenses.html
======
navjack27
I don't think the author has ADHD at all and if they actually do it's minor.
I'm glad they were able to come up with and use strategies to overcome their
issues but actual ADHD doesn't respond to that in such a way at all.

